# Love's starter layout



## alexlove

Hello everyone. I'm new here and somewhat new to model RR. I had a basic 4x8 ez track oval back in the day but never really stuck with it because of money and space limitations. Now though, neither is as a big of an issue so once again I have decided to pick up on this hobby and plan on sticking with it. 

Here are a couple of shots of my current layout that I am working on:

So far I have 2 Kato locomotives, an SD70mac and a Dash 9. I do plan on picking up an SD90 and a AC4400CW. As for rolling stock, I went down to my local hobby store and saw that an average price for rolling stock is about $20, so I decided to take the ebay route and get, based on my research here :thumbsup:, a couple lots of Athearn blue box kits. As for my track, I'm running on, Atlas code 100. Besides getting a couple more locomotives, I am going to add scenery and misc.


----------



## tjcruiser

Re: my "welcome new members" posts ... looks like you're a few steps ahead, already. Nice looking locos ... and boat and plane, too! Please keep us posted (with pics) on your progress, and ping the group with whatever questions you may have.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## tankist

thats a start. however as you build on and work on your final track plan consider good track-work practices. one of them is avoid 'S' curves , meaning left section immidiatley followed by right section. side swing those create is monstrous, increasing derailment possibilities many fold (especially with long power that you have)and in general looks ugly.

i would strongly advise to look into getting (or taking from library) Track-Planning-Realistic-Operation book. it is the only book modeler absolutely needs.


----------



## alexlove

tankist said:


> thats a start. however as you build on and work on your final track plan consider good track-work practices. one of them is avoid 'S' curves , meaning left section immidiatley followed by right section. side swing those create is monstrous, increasing derailment possibilities many fold (especially with long power that you have)and in general looks ugly.
> 
> i would strongly advise to look into getting (or taking from library) Track-Planning-Realistic-Operation book. it is the only book modeler absolutely needs.


Thanks for the tip. Yeah I've been trying to make a multi-layout fit onto the space that I have. The S curve is something I tried but in all truthfulness, you are correct about derailment due to side sway,especially with the lighter rolling stock. I just want something with more then a basic oval. Thanks.


----------



## tankist

as you can see from the link in my sig. a lot can be accomplished on 4x8 if you use the space right


----------



## flyboy2610

Do an internet search for: "4X8 layouts". There's a lot out there! Good luck!


----------



## alexlove

I forgot to mention this, but 'current' layout is 4x6, not 4x8. When I was a kid I did a 4x8.  Oh and here is a revised layout I did last night after a trip to the hobby store. Lemme know what you all think! Thanks.


----------



## Reckers

Your photos are excellent, Alex. Welcome to the site!


----------



## tankist

4x6 is a tiny space... is there really no opportunity to expand with modules later? in any case i would advise on some sort of barrier to protect derailing (inevitable) cars and engines falling off the table


----------



## alexlove

tankist said:


> 4x6 is a tiny space... is there really no opportunity to expand with modules later? in any case i would advise on some sort of barrier to protect derailing (inevitable) cars and engines falling off the table


Indeed it is a small space, but I just wanna get the hang of how to model a layout. I'm not going to invest that much into it except for some more locomotives for future expansion in a much larger space. I currently rent a townhouse, so its not exactly what I would call adequate for moder rr :thumbsdown:


----------



## tankist

i do not think anyone here is burdened by extra space. (well perhaps bob, lol) there can't be to much of it  
but before you settle on this layout consider possibilities such as collapsible (mine in theory can be folded against the wall) or hoisted to ceiling. 

as far as current track plan, while it has many paths train can take and might look interesting, at some point you will be bored by it no matter how much locomotives you have. what makes layout interesting is operation and scenery. so instead of multiple paths, i'd do larger circle around (with view block), inner passing siding with 1 or 2 industry spurs. you will have destinations and even doing loops on such layout will be more fun..

with that, they say that first layout will never be perfect (which which personally i strongly disagree and trying to prove worng ). so you can experiment till you get something satisfying


----------



## alexlove

tankist said:


> i do not think anyone here is burdened by extra space. (well perhaps bob, lol) there can't be to much of it
> but before you settle on this layout consider possibilities such as collapsible (mine in theory can be folded against the wall) or hoisted to ceiling.
> 
> as far as current track plan, while it has many paths train can take and might look interesting, at some point you will be bored by it no matter how much locomotives you have. what makes layout interesting is operation and scenery. so instead of multiple paths, i'd do larger circle around (with view block), inner passing siding with 1 or 2 industry spurs. you will have destinations and even doing loops on such layout will be more fun..
> 
> with that, they say that first layout will never be perfect (which which personally i strongly disagree and trying to prove worng ). so you can experiment till you get something satisfying


I was wondering if you could possibly draw the layout you were talking about to me. I tried using the track planning software but haven't had the time lately to figure it out. My layout board is 4x6.


----------



## tankist

attached is a very quick and dirty idea to expand on.
can be accomplised entirely with sections thoguh flextrack will be better.
outside radius 22R (leaving you with 2 inches of clearance from each side), inside 18R passing siding.
additional spur can be put emerging from upper portion of passing siding. spur can also have 2 tracks

theory behind operation:
outside track is a continuous main line , your road power tows the train number of loops to the "destination". train diverges into passing siding , drops all or some cars there and continuous on running loops around. switcher train that all this time was sitting in the stub track, gets out and shoves the cars into or from industrial sidings, breaks down and assembles train. when done it leaves prepared cut either on the passing siding or main line and hides back into the stub. big train backs up, couples to cars (maybe leaving the other cars on free track) and continues with his roundy round.
this is a draft, modification to your liking will be required.

as a result you have operation of multiple engines when you want, somewhat storage area for cars you don't want to tow at the moment (or complete secont train), and continuous loop with passing siding when you just want to watch train run around. + there is room to buildings and scenery.
all packed into small layout

from personal experience i can tell you that all those elaborate tracks you laid out not going to contribute to overall satisfaction from layout , actually they will only inhibit scenery possibilities.

thats my personal take on things of course.


EDIT: another variant added just to see what can be done. red is optional scenic divider.


----------



## bradimous1

tankist... the second one is very similar to what I have in the works currently. I have an extra 2 feet currently than Alex, so I have an additional passing lane on a curve. I also have one of my sides being 18"R with a loop going outside of it 22"R that is being elevated to a turntable and roundhouse.... just trying to get the most out of my space.


----------



## alexlove

tankist said:


> attached is a very quick and dirty idea to expand on.
> can be accomplised entirely with sections thoguh flextrack will be better.
> outside radius 22R (leaving you with 2 inches of clearance from each side), inside 18R passing siding.
> additional spur can be put emerging from upper portion of passing siding. spur can also have 2 tracks
> 
> theory behind operation:
> outside track is a continuous main line , your road power tows the train number of loops to the "destination". train diverges into passing siding , drops all or some cars there and continuous on running loops around. switcher train that all this time was sitting in the stub track, gets out and shoves the cars into or from industrial sidings, breaks down and assembles train. when done it leaves prepared cut either on the passing siding or main line and hides back into the stub. big train backs up, couples to cars (maybe leaving the other cars on free track) and continues with his roundy round.
> this is a draft, modification to your liking will be required.
> 
> as a result you have operation of multiple engines when you want, somewhat storage area for cars you don't want to tow at the moment (or complete secont train), and continuous loop with passing siding when you just want to watch train run around. + there is room to buildings and scenery.
> all packed into small layout
> 
> from personal experience i can tell you that all those elaborate tracks you laid out not going to contribute to overall satisfaction from layout , actually they will only inhibit scenery possibilities.
> 
> thats my personal take on things of course.
> 
> 
> EDIT: another variant added just to see what can be done. red is optional scenic divider.


I like the second layout however, with mine, I am going to elevate the center loop around a mountain with a tunnel somewhere on it. I just want to have my train go in more than one direction like a single loop does.


----------



## tankist

there is no room on 4x6 for elevation (if you want to go over track)... but go ahead and try


----------



## alexlove

tankist said:


> there is no room on 4x6 for elevation (if you want to go over track)... but go ahead and try


Shot down lol. Well I would still like to build a mountain with a tunnel in its side for the center loop.


----------



## imatt88

Welcome aboard Alex! Nice setup! I especially like your locos:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tankist

alexlove said:


> Shot down lol. Well I would still like to build a mountain with a tunnel in its side for the center loop.


didn't say this to shut you down  elevation changes in such tiny space will require extra work to make reliable, grades will be steep and clearace probably be below NMRA standard. it will not be a cake walk (i know first hand) with that you sertainly can have two loops crossing at level (while the bottom actially digs in a bit for the clearance), but IMHO it is not going to be most efficient use of space.

are you member of modelldepo.ru by a chance? over there attached layout was posted. offers quite a bit for the space it takes. for your consideration.

(having problems attaching... will resolve shortly)


----------



## alexlove

tankist said:


> didn't say this to shut you down  elevation changes in such tiny space will require extra work to make reliable, grades will be steep and clearace probably be below NMRA standard. it will not be a cake walk (i know first hand) with that you sertainly can have two loops crossing at level (while the bottom actially digs in a bit for the clearance), but IMHO it is not going to be most efficient use of space.
> 
> are you member of modelldepo.ru by a chance? over there attached layout was posted. offers quite a bit for the space it takes. for your consideration.
> 
> (having problems attaching... will resolve shortly)


This forum is my first that I have joined for this hobby. Do you know of a website that might have some good 4x6 layouts? I reconsidered my current layout because it leaves me with little room to model scenery.


----------



## tankist

most compact layouts are geared to 4x8. my main module is 4x7 so i had to modify and work around limitations. here are some compact layouts




















take them as a base and see how you can implement some ideas from them.
use track planning software such as Anyrail (BTW All, they have amazing new version) , make a sketch and throw it up here. we will throw some darts at it


----------



## alexlove

Wow! My wife and I really like the second one. What are the track size requirements? The first layout has really good instructions. Wish the second would.


----------



## tankist

shoot me PM with your email. i'll send you the entire booklet


----------



## alexlove

So I tried to layout the "sectional" track for turtle creek as instructed by page 10 of the booklet and I couldn't replicate that design in Anyrail. As of note, my track is code 100. Here is a pic of what I mean. 










I didn't include some straights because the trial version has a 50 piece limit lol.

BTW, I attached the anyrail file in case you wanna tinker with it.


----------



## alexlove

Ok, so here is what I was able to come up with on my 4x6. I wasn't able to install the inside spur because I lack one switch. Also, I will expand my set to a 4x8 so this is a rough idea of what I want. Please let me know what you think. Thanks,

Alex


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Alex,

Unfortunately, I'm not seeing your pics on this end ... just little box with red X. Others having same problem?

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine

Yes, there is something wrong with his attachments... Alex, did you delete your attachment after posting it?


----------



## alexlove

Should be good now


----------



## tankist

as far as anyrail (or any software), yu will find that there are at a times discrepancies as far as exact geometry. there is somewhat leeway.

as far as your layout, its not to bad. you have loop with passing siding + 2 industrial spurs. expansion to 4x8 however is not thought out...


----------



## alexlove

tankist said:


> as far as anyrail (or any software), yu will find that there are at a times discrepancies as far as exact geometry. there is somewhat leeway.
> 
> as far as your layout, its not to bad. you have loop with passing siding + 2 industrial spurs. expansion to 4x8 however is not thought out...


What do you mean by "not thought out"?


----------



## tankist

how are you going to expand it later that you have 2 more 
inch of space?


----------



## alexlove

tankist said:


> how are you going to expand it later that you have 2 more
> inch of space?


Oh, I'm going to expand the table itself by 2 feet this weekend.


----------



## Eric97123

Here is a good layout and can easily be expanded as you have more room. The St Paul Cental It is from Basic Model Railroad Track Plans: Small Starter Layouts You Can Build By Kent J. Johnson and it is on Google Books. It gives list of all the parts you need in Atlas track. Here is the link http://books.google.com/books?id=cK...Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=st paul ho layout&f=false

And check out Modeltrainstuff.com for rolling stock. They have great prices. I have bought several the Bachmann Silver Series cars for but $8 or $9 new from them


----------



## alexlove

Ok so this weekend I was able to extend my table by 2' and add legs, as well as a foam base. Also, I modified the layout that I said I would do to my liking and here are some pictures of it. Enjoy! 





































For the center spur without the bumper, I will place a gravel company or some other industry building at the end of it.


----------



## alexlove

Ok so this weekend I was able to extend my table by 2' and add legs, as well as a foam base. Also, I modified the layout that I said I would do to my liking and here are some pictures of it. Enjoy! 










*BTW I moved the bridge to a straight portion of the track because I figured out that you can't have a bridge on a curve(DUH)*




























For the center spur without the bumper, I will place a gravel company or some other industry building at the end of it.


----------



## tankist

looking good


----------



## imatt88

Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good.:thumbsup:

You could extend that center track a little into the yard of whatever your going to put there. 

Just a thought it's your RR

On the far back corner opposite of the bridge, wheres that one rail heading?


----------



## bradimous1

a round house would look great on this layout... you are doing a great job, keep us updated.

as for the round house commented, I am obsessed with them, so feel free to completely disregard that comment.


----------



## Big Ed

bradimous1 said:


> a round house would look great on this layout... you are doing a great job, keep us updated.
> 
> as for the round house commented, I am obsessed with them, so feel free to completely disregard that comment.


I love round houses too.:thumbsup:

You are not alone.


----------



## bradimous1

big ed said:


> I love round houses too.:thumbsup:
> 
> You are not alone.


I am actually building a completely separate level on my layout to be solely for the roundhouse... may end up looking a little goofy and unrealistic, but like I said, obsessed and I want it to be the center of attention.


----------



## alexlove

big ed said:


> Looking good.:thumbsup:
> 
> You could extend that center track a little into the yard of whatever your going to put there.
> 
> Just a thought it's your RR
> 
> On the far back corner opposite of the bridge, wheres that one rail heading?


For the far back corner, I am thinking of adding some sort of building there too, minus the 18" radius piece. As for the center track, are you talking about the one in between all of the switches with the bumper?


----------



## Big Ed

alexlove said:


> For the far back corner, I am thinking of adding some sort of building there too, minus the 18" radius piece. As for the center track, are you talking about the one in between all of the switches with the bumper?


Yes in between the switches.


----------



## alexlove

big ed said:


> Yes in between the switches.


Well the open space pass that bumper, I'm going to add a small tunnel.


----------



## alexlove

I know I have been gone since April(probably didn't notice) but I'm back. I moved out to a new place and it took some time before I was able to get back to my set. Here are some pics of my recent progress. Oh and check out my remix for the movie "Unstoppable". BTW if you haven't seen it yet, whats "stopping" you? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mwuLCS19WM


----------



## tjcruiser

Alex,

Good to have you back! Glad to see progress on the layout.

You should take a look at Smokestack's tunnel portal in this thread ... he did a great job making it look like real stone, along with soot from passing trains ... see Post #21 in link below:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5129


I really like the music tune in your video remix!

Cheers,

TJ


----------

